# 26123, 26125, 26125 modifiers?



## Mhoward1 (Sep 28, 2015)

How do I know which digit is the primary procedure 
when billing 26123, 26125, 26125?

 LEFT-F4 SMALL FINGER, F2 MIDDLE FINGER AND FA THUMB


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 28, 2015)

The non add on procedure is first listed the add on does not matter which one is before the other.  As far as which finger you put where... I cannot see that it matters.


----------

